# Women and buttons



## DABurleigh

No, not the clothes ones, as they can work them fine. It is rather the push ones I mean. I never cease to be amazed at how women can press buttons and every time express surprise, annoyance and frustration when the device does what they have just requested it to do rather than what they actually wanted. 

This is then instantly followed by a rapid finger jabbing of another button sequence or mouse clicks in a last ditch attempt for the device to redeem itself in their eyes. 

Male is then summoned to recover the situation and in response to the reasonable question of what buttons have you just pressed there is this withering look of utter astonishment and an exasperated "how the heck should I know?"

And the icing on the cake is that you just KNOW that they think the problem really is either the device, or what the male has done to it.

You just gotta love 'em.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Ooooooooooooooooooooh ta sweetie, we aim to please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Have you been spying on me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Men aren't right good at finding them though are they? :wink: 

Oh ya back then?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

i agree.
you only got to look what happens when you let a woman have a remote control for the telly.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Am I alone in finding this sort of thing utterly sexist? There must be many, many women who know exactly which buttons to press (I'm not necessarily one of them). To generalise in this way and perpetuate this sort of image is not only insulting but could be harmful to women working or wishing to work in IT. 


Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

Chris,

My apologies if you are offended; my intention was more to report in a humorous way what I actually observe.

Crikey, I've only been on MHF for a post or two in weeks and am already in deep doo-doo. MODs had better delete this thread and I'll crawl back to my cave for another couple of weeks :-(

Dave


----------



## chrisgreen

sexist noooooo.
just men are better at somethings than women are.
and women are better than men at somethings.
whats sexist about that?


----------



## greenasthegrass

You just said it was sexist in your earlier post.


----------



## chrisgreen

who me?


----------



## Pusser

I thought this was going to be a post about Cinderella. 8O Never mind. Perhaps next time.


----------



## vicdicdoc

chrisgreen said:


> sexist noooooo.
> just men are better at somethings than women are.
> and women are better than men at somethings.
> whats sexist about that?


Umm . . now now children.

As for 'pushing buttons' - everyone knows that when your waiting for the lift . . the more you keep pressing the button the quicker it arrives at your floor.


----------



## carolgavin

Thats what I thought at first greeni but tis different chris!! The non sexist one is green not andjohn if you see what i means!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

So it is I do apologise I got me chris's and john's mixed up! 

Only last night Andrew (my other half) had a problem with sky losing the plot so he pressed all the buttons at once and it took an hour to recover!!! I am the gadget person in our house.

Greenie


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> Thats what I thought at first greeni but tis different chris!! The non sexist one is green not andjohn if you see what i means!!


You do realise you have turned this into an Attention seeking carol spot leave now and go and pack you M/H and go away for the weekend and have a good fink :evil: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayg

I am very good with buttons and dials and knobs and things actually. :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

DABurleigh said:


> Chris,
> 
> My apologies if you are offended; my intention was more to report in a humorous way what I actually observe.
> 
> Crikey, I've only been on MHF for a post or two in weeks and am already in deep doo-doo. MODs had better delete this thread and I'll crawl back to my cave for another couple of weeks :-(
> 
> Dave


Dave, I haven't reported your post because, as far as I know, sexism (unlike racism) is not against MHF rules, though I find them both equally abhorrent. My question was genuine, I'd really like to know if there are others on here who feel as I do.

Given the strength of anti 'the PC bridgade' feeling on here I would hesitate to act as though being sexist is already 'against the rules'. I know there could be many understandings and definitions of what is sexist so it would be hard to come up with a shared meaning. Doesn't mean I can't speak my mind though and try to suss out if anyone else gets exasperated.

Chris


----------



## MrColt

*buttons*

i am yet to teach my wife how to open the door of the MH, hehehe

....."yes darling coming"


----------



## ChrisandJohn

chrisgreen said:


> sexist noooooo.
> just men are better at somethings than women are.
> and women are better than men at somethings.
> whats sexist about that?


The problem with your statement is that it's an extremely crude generalisation. Even if 75% of one gender was 'better than' the other at something your generalisation ignores the other 25%.

Also, your statement, even if it was true, does not say whether this is a result of biology, upbringing, different education, different opportunities, different social expectations etc.

My belief is that even if there are biological differences these are not 100% and everyone should be given the opportunity to develop as an individual rather than have their life mapped out for them.

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass

Nope you on your own their chris or john! we were taking it in the light hearted way it was intended as we all know DABS is big he-man and loves cross-dressing so we put up with him alot :wink: 


And yes Carol go forth from this post you self seeking, self basting bird you must have your alert missile radar on today! mmmm very fetching.

Oh no am feeling a Carol moment coming on ..... save us.

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin

At the risk of drawing even more attention to myself     I would like to point out that when Dabs wears his lime green lycra you can see all his buttons!!! 
This is the last post I will make on this frivolity, pah, tis a motorhome forum you know!!! 


Oooooh nearly forgot, Dabs will be sporting crimson lycra, as lime green is soooooooooooooooooooooo last season!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

PS Sorry chrisandjohn but ya on yerr own!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Well I'm a woman and I wasn't in the least offended, I just took it in the humourous way it was intended :roll: DAB's does have a similar sense of humour to me I must say!!

As someone said, I'm totally confused now who it was :roll: women are good at some things and men are good at others.

I don't do technical, computers, remotes, buttons or mending cars etc and Ken my other half doesn't do cooking, cleaning, washing etc. That's the way it works for us and after 40yrs of marriage we must be doing something right :wink:


----------



## locovan

greenasthegrass said:


> Nope you on your own their chris or john! we were taking it in the light hearted way it was intended as we all know DABS is big he-man and loves cross-dressing so we put up with him alot :wink:
> 
> And yes Carol go forth from this post you self seeking, self basting bird you must have your alert missile radar on today! mmmm very fetching.
> 
> Oh no am feeling a Carol moment coming on ..... save us.
> 
> Greenie


wait a minute Greenie they are talking about us women being the weekest sex and we all know we woman only let them believe that---we all know woman are better and cleverer than men.
We women live longer now thats really cleverer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Round of applause Jen agree totally - and we are coming up to our 20th in August so we must be doing something right!

We've been very patient I think! ha!

Greenie (A woman!) just in case we get those who post about non-sexist names and anyone else who we have missed!


----------



## chrisgreen

this thread is just to heavy for me.
my posts were ment in the most lighthearted way, with no intention of upsetting anyone,so im out of this thread.goodbye. :big4:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

greenasthegrass said:


> Nope you on your own their chris or john! we were taking it in the light hearted way it was intended as we all know DABS is big he-man and loves cross-dressing so we put up with him alot :wink:
> 
> And yes Carol go forth from this post you self seeking, self basting bird you must have your alert missile radar on today! mmmm very fetching.
> 
> Oh no am feeling a Carol moment coming on ..... save us.
> 
> Greenie


Knew you didn't agree with me, Greenie, but I won't give up hope :wink:

I also knew Dave's intention was humourous, and even (IMO misguidedly) affectionate, :roll:

but I stand by my views.

Chris (of the 'and John' variety)


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> this thread is just to heavy for me.
> my posts were ment in the most lighthearted way, with no intention of upsetting anyone,so im out of this thread.goodbye. :big4:


Thats better you have to use :lol: 8)   :wink: :roll: then we know you dont belong to the PC Brigade now wipe them tears and lets get back to it--
Men and buttons--well so long as we push the right ones and keep them happy we can have anyyyyythingggg we wont. :lol:
that make us the cleverst ones ---girl power

Oh no wrong Chris Oh chris dont cry we will put the kettle on for you darling and have a cup of tea


----------



## greenasthegrass

That's ok then we are all happy! :lol: :lol: 

Am favouring buttons of the chocolate variety really.

Greenie (not lime either)


----------



## ChrisandJohn

clianthus said:


> I don't do technical, computers, remotes, buttons or mending cars etc and Ken my other half doesn't do cooking, cleaning, washing etc. That's the way it works for us and after 40yrs of marriage we must be doing something right :wink:


That's fine for you, but other women and men, girls and boys shouldn't be limited by these roles. It's the generalisations that bother me, and the assumption that everyone should conform, not what arrangements people have in their personal lives.

Chris


----------



## carolgavin

greenasthegrass said:


> That's ok then we are all happy! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Am favouring buttons of the chocolate variety really.
> 
> Greenie (not lime either)


I am also liking buttons of choccie variety especially the Giant ones!! They are yummy! In fact think I might have to go and eat some!!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

locovan said:


> chrisgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> -well so long as we push the right ones and keep them happy we can have anyyyyythingggg we wont. :lol:
> that make us the cleverst ones ---girl power
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis, I despair. :roll:
> 
> It was those sort of arguments that kept women without the vote for so long. 'Just keep them thinking they're the power behind the throne and then we won't have to give them any power in their own right'.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## locovan

ChrisandJohn said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do technical, computers, remotes, buttons or mending cars etc and Ken my other half doesn't do cooking, cleaning, washing etc. That's the way it works for us and after 40yrs of marriage we must be doing something right :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine for you, but other women and men, girls and boys shouldn't be limited by these roles. It's the generalisations that bother me, and the assumption that everyone should conform, not what arrangements people have in their personal lives.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Right serious-- Women today are equal to men in most of the working place.
We have women in the army, driving bus's, lorries.
Women in all sectors of the working community.
But when a spider is in the bath---thats a mans job. :lol:
Dont despair Chris we are having a laugh and a joke.
Iam really equal to my man and i have been a liberated women all my life. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

ChrisandJohn said:


> chrisgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> sexist noooooo.
> just men are better at somethings than women are.
> and women are better than men at somethings.
> whats sexist about that?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your statement is that it's an extremely crude generalisation. Even if 75% of one gender was 'better than' the other at something your generalisation ignores the other 25%.
> 
> Also, your statement, even if it was true, does not say whether this is a result of biology, upbringing, different education, different opportunities, different social expectations etc.
> 
> My belief is that even if there are biological differences these are not 100% and everyone should be given the opportunity to develop as an individual rather than have their life mapped out for them.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Hi Chris

I don't think many people would disagree with one word of your sentiments above, but don't you think you are taking what was meant only as a bit of humorous banter rather too literally?? :? :?

Just for example, DABs has described Mrs Zeb to perfection, and she would be the first to admit it. _(She would also belt me across the ear if I ever tried on the "sexist" bit with her.)_

She is worse than useless with anything the least bit technical . . . but last year she was awarded a City & Guilds Gold Medal for Excellence for her work in computer aided textile design. Only one in 800,000 students were awarded this honour - which incidentally was presented in London by Ed Balls, Minister for Education.

This year she is down to the last 20 in a highly prestigious competition sponsored by Henry Foyle, which has entrants from much of the Northern Hemisphere.

I don't think Mrs Zeb feels limited by role expectations or gender casting - or anything else for that matter!

She still can't remember how to switch on the hot water in the van (there are two buttons close together!! 8O 8O 8O ) but we don't have a problem with either sexism or equality in our house. :wink:   

Dave


----------



## litcher

Spiders in the bath are and always were my territory - I just pick them up gently and take them outside.

I worked in computing and have done most of the home maintenance etc.
I'm sure some men are better than me at all of these things and some worse, but where dabs definitely has the edge is in the lycra department. I don't do lime green lycra, scarlet lycra......

Viv (female but not into clothes or other girlie things) :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

litcher said:


> Spiders in the bath are and always were my territory - I just pick them up gently and take them outside.
> 
> I worked in computing and have done most of the home maintenance etc.
> I'm sure some men are better than me at all of these things and some worse, but where dabs definitely has the edge is in the lycra department. I don't do lime green lycra, scarlet lycra......
> 
> Viv (female but not into clothes or other girlie things) :lol:


Nice pair of legs though Viv, if that's you in your avatar!! 8) 8)

My pacemaker has risen two octaves since I looked at it closely!! 8O   

Dave


----------



## clianthus

ChrisandJohn said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do technical, computers, remotes, buttons or mending cars etc and Ken my other half doesn't do cooking, cleaning, washing etc. That's the way it works for us and after 40yrs of marriage we must be doing something right :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine for you, but other women and men, girls and boys shouldn't be limited by these roles. It's the generalisations that bother me, and the assumption that everyone should conform, not what arrangements people have in their personal lives.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

I think if you met me you may reconsider your thoughts that I don't have my own opinions and feel the need to conform. :lol: :lol:

You are also generalising in assuming that everyone will feel the need to conform, I certainly don't and apparently neither do most of the posters on this thread!

I'm quite sure that the majority of people who read this thread will take it with the tongue in cheek humour that was intended and not feel threatened in their own personal roles in life.

I do feel that sometimes people look for things to be offended about that aren't actually there. PC gone mad!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

locovan said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do technical, computers, remotes, buttons or mending cars etc and Ken my other half doesn't do cooking, cleaning, washing etc. That's the way it works for us and after 40yrs of marriage we must be doing something right :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine for you, but other women and men, girls and boys shouldn't be limited by these roles. It's the generalisations that bother me, and the assumption that everyone should conform, not what arrangements people have in their personal lives.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right serious-- Women today are equal to men in most of the working place.
> We have women in the army, driving bus's, lorries.
> Women in all sectors of the working community.
> But when a spider is in the bath---thats a mans job. :lol:
> Dont despair Chris we are having a laugh and a joke.
> Iam really equal to my man and i have been a liberated women all my life. :lol:
Click to expand...

Great to hear that Mavis, but we didn't get there by not standing up for ourselves and challenging sexism, which is often put across in jokes to make it difficult to challenge.

When my kids were little (girl 37, boys 40 and 41) I thought the pressures for them to conform to sex role stereotypes were enormous. I thought, throughout the 70s, 80s and 90s that we'd won many of the battles, as you've pointed out. Now, with my grandchildren (all girls) you can't get away from everything being pink and purple. You can't buy a gender-free kids lunch box anywhere, it's either superheroes or princesses. Surely this can't be good!!!!!

We can't sit on our laurels.

In sisterhood 

Chris


----------



## litcher

Zebedee said:


> Nice pair of legs though Viv, if that's you in your avatar!! 8) 8)
> 
> My pacemaker has risen two octaves since I looked at it closely!! 8O
> 
> Dave


If only! No, that's my 14 year old daughter. Yes Dave, 14 - you shouldn't be looking at her like that. :wink: :lol:

Her legs aren't quite so nice this morning as she had a crash during training and the other skater's blade went into Sarah's calf. It's not bad but did merit a trip to A&E for some steristripping and a tetanus jab.

Viv


----------



## Zebedee

litcher said:


> If only! No, that's my 14 year old daughter. Yes Dave, 14 - you shouldn't be looking at her like that. :wink: :lol:


Should have gone to Specsavers!   

Or you should use a bigger avatar 8O 8O 8O .

Think I'll report you for enticement of gullible, short-sighted, elderly buffoons!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## litcher

Zebedee said:


> Or you should use a bigger avatar 8O 8O 8O .
> 
> Dave


What, you want a closer look? I've warned her about men like you! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Viv


----------



## Zebedee

litcher said:


> What, you want a closer look? I've warned her about men like you! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:
> Viv


OK Viv. I'll give you that one! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did lead with the chin a bit there. 8O :lol: :lol:

That'll teach me to hit the submit button without reading it through!! :roll: 8O

Dave


----------



## chrisgreen

nicely done zeb.
i could see the hole you were digging getting bigger and bigger.lol


----------



## Zebedee

chrisgreen said:


> nicely done zeb.
> i could see the hole you were digging getting bigger and bigger.lol


Didn't help me out though did you?? :evil:

We blokes are supposed to stick together you know! :wink: 8O :lol:

Aaarrrrggggghhhhhhhh. What am I saying!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## litcher

chrisgreen said:


> nicely done zeb.
> i could see the hole you were digging getting bigger and bigger.lol


Well there's something men do better than women - digging holes. On here at least. :lol:

Viv


----------



## Zebedee

I'm going to slink off down the garden now and plant some more runner beans for my pet slugs.

I know when I'm beaten. 8O 8O 8O 

Bye for now Viv.

Dave


----------



## litcher

At least they'll just need little holes. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## chrisgreen

now that i have been well and truely pc,ed.
i would just like to make a point about the pc brigade in our country.
if the pc brigade have their way,women will not be allowed to vote or have a right to education and will have to wear a vail.think on.
might take 50 years but it will happen?

cheers chris


----------



## gromett

Just a few sexist observations about men,

How can a man possibly miss the toilet have you seen the size of the hole he is aiming at? Its a wonder the human race has propagated at all.

Why do black widow spiders kill their males after mating?
To stop the snoring before it starts.

How does a man show he's planning for the Future?
He buys two cases of beer instead of one. 

Why do men chase women they have no intention of marrying?
For the same reason dogs chase cars they have no intention of driving. 

Why are husbands like lawn mowers?
They're hard to get started, emit foul odors, and don't work half time.

Why are blonde jokes so short?
So men can remember them. 

Anyway enough of that.

For ism's are more in the way they are intended than what is said.
By ism's I mean racism, sexism age etc etc etc.
If not then 99% of jokes would be ist type jokes


----------



## gromett

And one last one.
Why are men like public toilets,
The are all either Vacant, engaged or full of S....

Karl


----------



## locovan

chrisgreen said:


> now that i have been well and truely pc,ed.
> i would just like to make a point about the pc brigade in our country.
> if the pc brigade have their way,women will not be allowed to vote or have a right to education and will have to wear a vail.think on.
> might take 50 years but it will happen?
> 
> cheers chris


Im thinking Chris Im thinking --The PC Brigade have got their way in the Labour Goverment ---they sing songs dont they at the Conferences they will be singing up up and awaya lah! lah! lah! soon


----------

